# Bone fragments in poop



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Just started feeding Raw a few days ago. Started with bone-in chicken thighs and yogurt. I notice that his poop is solid, but is mostly made up of bone fragments that look like shredded chicken or even finely chopped woodchips (my analogies :grin2 could anybody advise me on this? Kind of freaking me out, but I'm trusting the process and have cut it to 1 bone per meal. Is there a reason the bones aren't fully digesting?
thanks for all the help


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't feed raw, so take it with a grain of salt. I have however given my dog half chickens, thighs, turkey necks, etc. I wouldn't worry about it. Just make sure you have the right ratio of bone, muscle, fat and organ meat. You shouldn't expect 100% digestion of the bone.


----------



## goldenlyre (Mar 15, 2017)

From my experiences back when I fed Raw, when I first started out -- there would be some bone fragments in their poop. Remember, their body is still sort of "adjusting" to the diet and you always start out feeding more bone than not before you actually get to the expected percentage. Don't stress! It's completely normal


----------

